# Venomous collection for sale



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Due to relationship brake down i am going to be having to let my venomous collection go.

No stupid offers please, this is hard enough as it is.

2.2 Adult Golden _Bothriechis schlegelii_ £200 a pair
1.1 Lichen _Bothriechis schlegelii_ £175 the pair (juv male/ adult female)
1.1 Juv _Viridovipera vogeli_ £120
1.1 Juv _Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_ £200
1.2 Juv _Cryptelytrops albolabris_ £100 the trio
0.1 sub adult eastern _Bitis gabonica_ offers

0.0.3 2010 _Heloderma suspectrum cinctum_ £1000 each

All animals are feeding well on the correct size defrost pray.

Pictures to follow soon, PSL/ DWAL only please.

Cheers


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

SAD face!! So sorry Dave  

xxx


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Really sorry to hear Dave, good luck with the sale


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

One adult male Golden Eye Lash *SOLD*


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

How much for an adult male Eyelash?

Pictures of the Gabby would be good too.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

hey would let a male golden go for £100

will get pics of the gabby up asap


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

After you spoke to my boss about the trigonocephalus they have been trying to get hold of you with no luck is there a problem??


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Am back now, sorry!


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

2.2 Adult Golden Bothriechis schlegelii £200 a pair *ONE MALE SOLD*
1.1 Lichen Bothriechis schlegelii £175 the pair (juv male/ adult female)
1.1 Juv Viridovipera vogeli £120
1.1 Juv Trimeresurus trigonocephalus £200 *SOLD*
1.2 Juv Cryptelytrops albolabris £100 the trio
0.1 sub adult eastern Bitis gabonica offers

0.0.3 2010 Heloderma suspectrum cinctum £1000 each


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Dave 
Don't forget, by your description you Gab is Western , not Eastern .
Cheers mate.
Al


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, yes Al is right, thanks mate :2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Any luck on those pictures Dave.


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

1.2 Juv Cryptelytrops albolabris £100 the trio *SOLD*

Will get pictures up, sorry for the delay guys


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

2.2 Adult Golden Bothriechis schlegelii £200 a pair *ONE MALE SOLD*
1.1 Lichen Bothriechis schlegelii £175 the pair *SOLD*
1.1 Juv Viridovipera vogeli £120 *ON HOLD*
1.1 Juv Trimeresurus trigonocephalus £200 *SOLD*
1.2 Juv Cryptelytrops albolabris £100 the trio *SOLD*
0.1 sub adult eastern Bitis gabonica offers *SOLD*


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

eco_tonto said:


> 0.1 sub adult eastern Bitis gabonica offers *SOLD*


Dude!


----------

